# I'm beside myself!!!



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no idea what that means.

but a realistate friend told me of a small farm for sale . So I went and looked at it.

the first thing I did was walk to the back yard to see if it had a view..  for the RR....
I could even have an indoor railroad which could head right outside.
it has two acres which is less mowing, but east to west view and place for a RR.

 the thought of starting all fresh (over) would be cool.

But i would loose the new shop.
I could have something up by Sept.


But,, any way the temptation is always there.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, starting over is tempting, but how many MLS'rs will it take to move the bridge?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Gosh and Mighty Joe Friday/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif   What in heck are you smoking?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif  Start over/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif  Tired of mowing?  Get some concrete and paint it green.  Got any of that stuff  left?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  Do you share   Must be some good stuff Maynerd/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

At least when you're "beside yourself" you'll never be alone. hehe!  

The grass always looks greener I guess somewhere else. I think too that like myself you take the greatest pleasure in building and creating something new. I have no doubt that whatever you build would be even better than what went before....and that's saying something considering your amazing accomplishments thus far. 

I have no advice or opinion on what you should do but I wish you all the best whatever you decide.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

What did the boss think?  Our advice could get you in to more trouble if the Boss has already had her say.

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02/26/2008 4:27 PM
I could even have an indoor railroad which could head right outside.

But,, any way the temptation is always there.









...Wouldnt have to shut down operations when it gets too cold or the snow gets too high...tempt tempt


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Having twice dismantled layouts in order to move, I would find the prospect of doing it yet again very discouraging.  At this point I just wouldn't consider a move unless I were forced into it or the new layout site were vastly superior.

I'd say that the advice to check with your wife is right on.  If the two of you are beginning to feel antsy to try something new, this might be the perfect time to jump.

Llyn


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting topic Marty. I'd move in a heart beat if there were any logic to it other than the RR and if I could get the space I wanted.  I'm constrained to 80 ft by 80ft area now so the thought of 2 acres....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah with two acres you could rebuild someplace else on the property without ripping up the old layout! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty if you are hankering to build another layout might I suggest you drive up this way. I have a spare room and 5.6 acres, a bunch of track and a yard that needs a layout. For me I don't mind the building but its just a means to an end for me. I'd have started already but just can't seem to get moving knowing the amount of work ahead. 

Linda's an excellent cook! I have all the tools needed and plenty of lumber here or closely accessible. 

Am I wetting your appetite yet? 

Andre'


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a waste of time unless the house is really great. You have a great layout, nice land. Put up a fence around the area you don't want to take care of anymore. Get a few cows or some goats or old horses, they will take care of the lawn maintentance ! Seriously


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know Marty, I know you've been talking about starting over for a long time, but your soooo settled in at the place you got now, I mean awesome house, two nice shops, wouldnt it be easyer to rip up the existing layout and just re-work the area with a bobcat???


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

take your time. house prices are going farther down in the next months.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, I haven't even started my first outdoor /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its it funny, we are all at different stages of life.
 The house has foundation issues . I can fix most any thing but that.
The shops would be hard to give up.
As Sean knows I'd love to do (knowing what I know now) it all over again.
 I'd love to have an area with the Kaddie wye and the ??t??? loop out west where Paul Burch drank wine and sent me the photos of them peaing on the tracks.I'd love to run BIG TRAINS


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You are NUTS! You have one of the best railroads in the nation, great photo ops/layout/ etc! STAY! Please! Jerry


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Can I have your old one...?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What woudl you do with the bridge?   People come from all over th globe to have thier picture taken under that bridge or their train on top.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy the new place but don't sell the old one...let's see the connecting line between the two layouts   (Yes I am evil)/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/devil_smile.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
So since you do not know or are not able to fix the foundation, can you "trade services" with someone that can fix that? I'm sure it's been done successfully before. I looked into having the foundation fixed at a place I was in before BUT the cost was prohibitive (twice the worth of the house at the time). 

Chas


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm back to working on this one. 
few years back i built a garage for someone that I posted the 3 direction view on the crest of the hill. I'd move there in a heart beat. 
I could build a bridge 100ft long that you could drive under,


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Just how cold is it out there in Nebraska?  A 100 foot bridge at 14'-4"?  Have you been working in the shop with the kero space heater running (and no windows open)?!  I hope that you were planning to make that a 4 track mainline bridge. Maybe make a scale model of New York City's **** Gate Bridge:









It looks graceful from the side view, but the end view shows it is massive:









Note that track 4 has been taken out, and only 3 tracks are in use today. This is part of Amtrak's North East Corridor, and sees probably hundreds of trains a day. It was the largest single arch bridge in the world from 1907 until the Bayonne bridge opened in 1932. 

OK, I am only kidding you.  Some benefits of moving and starting fresh:

1. You can build your railroad starting at engine servicing (install that new turntable), along with a heavy diesel repair shop and a roundhouse. 
2.  You can build that huge classification double hump yard.
3. Your passenger terminal could be constructed so that it does not interfere with your mainline.
4.  You could build a small 'crew' bunkhouse so that your visitors to the rr would have a place to sleep.
5. Mainlines could have a 100' radius minimum so you could double head Big Boys (and have a pusher) and run a 300 car freight train (or however many is your maximum)
6.  You could build a line that is isolated from the other loops for 'special' visitors (Cough-Stan-cough-JJ).
7. You could build it all at 45" with walk through canyons. 

So there's my list of postitves that you could incorporate in to a new railroad, either at your current home or at a new one!


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
What ever you decide, you have my support. 
Best, Ted


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mark*

*Thanks for the picture of the REAL **** Gate and history lesson. 
I never saw the real one so I just followed Lionel's model Cream and Green.*

*the_Other_Ray 









*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well you could go "old school" 









Forth Bridge 









Garabit Viaduct 

Or decidely modern... 









Millau Viaduct 









Alamillo Bridge


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

Looks like the Lionel one!! Nice!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 11/17/2008 9:54 AM
Well you could go "old school" 









Forth Bridge 






That bridge looks like the Pier contractor put the piers too far apart and the archetech had to add those little extensions to get the bridges sections to connect.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, If you do deceide to move and start the layout over then maybe by next September you will be ready to start laying track and ballast. We could all come and help get all that stuff done for you!  That would really show just how much we love your company and coming to see you!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I could not remember what this thread was about and why folks was still repling to it. 

Now I see , says the blind man. no moving for awhile. 
But ,,but even Carrie said she thinks I should rebuild it in the south area and spread it out better like I want.. I was SHOCKED SHE SAID THAT.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

She must think that moving track will cost less than another Big Boy! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 11/17/2008 5:40 PM
I could not remember what this thread was about and why folks was still repling to it. 

Now I see , says the blind man. no moving for awhile. 
But ,,but even Carrie said she thinks I should rebuild it in the south area and spread it out better like I want.. I was SHOCKED SHE SAID THAT.....

You not thinking of the "PARKING AREA"? Where would we park?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'm beside myself!!!" 


Yeah.... How do you look ??


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now there goes the neighborhood. No more free parking. Later RJD


----------

